
Steam Greenlight: Obduction - llambda
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=191173244&searchtext=obduction
======
jared314
As an interested gamer, and backer, I hope this works out. But, it looks like
it is going to be close[1].

[1]
[http://www.kicktraq.com/projects/cyaninc/obduction/](http://www.kicktraq.com/projects/cyaninc/obduction/)

